# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Splio, spcialiste de l’email marketing, ouvre un bureau en Espagne

## Djug

*SPLIO, SPECIALISTE DE LEMAIL MARKETING, OUVRE UN BUREAU EN ESPAGNE*


Depuis 2001, Splio met la technologie au service du marketing grce  sa plate-forme de diffusion et de tracking de-mails et de sms, offrant ainsi un service adapt aux besoins propres  chaque client.

Splio, spcialiste de lemailing et expert dans la gestion de donnes et le traitement de messages, ouvre un nouveau bureau  Madrid pour accompagner le dveloppement de ses activits en Espagne.

Cre en 2001, Splio a dabord t spcialise dans la diffusion de newsletters pour des sites ayant de fortes audiences. Rapidement, lquipe technique de Splio a dvelopp sa propre plate-forme de routage qui, ds 2002, grait la diffusion de plusieurs millions de messages par mois.

Splio a ensuite optimis ses outils en y intgrant notamment la gestion de fichiers, lextraction de donnes, les abonnements et dsabonnements ou encore la cration de message. Dautres fonctionnalits sont venues sajouter plus rcemment comme lanalyse statistique et comportementale suite aux messages diffuss et la gestion automatique des scnarios.

Raphael Jore, fondateur de Splio dclare :  lemail marketing volue, nous obligeant  nous adapter pour tre capables de grer des campagnes au niveau mondial. Louverture dun bureau  Madrid, comme la cration rcente de notre filiale chinoise, tmoignent de notre volont de rpondre  ce dfi de la mondialisation en dveloppant nos implantations. Notre contrat avec la filiale espagnole de LOral Paris  pour qui Splio gre la diffusion de newsletters vers sa base de contacts interne  nous encourage dans cette voie. 

Allant du conseil  lanalyse marketing des rsultats, en passant par la cration des messages, les services offerts par Splio reposent sur une solide infrastructure technique et lhbergement scuris des donnes propres  chaque client.

Louverture dune filiale espagnole illustre la forte croissance que connat actuellement la socit. Louverture de nouveaux marchs fait ainsi partie de la stratgie de dveloppement de Splio, qui entend ainsi accompagner ses clients en leur fournissant des solutions adaptes  leurs besoins.




*A propos de Splio*

Depuis plus de 10 ans, Splio dveloppe et conoit des applications de E-CRM facilitant la cration de campagnes marketing multicanal. De la qualification des donnes en amont (scoring, profiling, cleansing),  lanalyse des rsultats en aval (tracking, analyses prdictive, qualification des leads), les outils de Splio affinent automatiquement les populations de ses clients pour que chaque individu reoive le bon message au bon moment. Rpute pour sa parfaite matrise des problmatiques de conception et de dlivrabilit de messages et disposant d'une plateforme de routage fiable, Splio bnficie notamment de la confiance de LOral, France Tlvision, Sephora Splio est prsent en France, en Espagne et en Chine.
www.splio.com

----------

